# Jetzt offiziell: Dies ist einer der größten Kinoflops von Marvel



## AndreLinken (1. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jetzt offiziell: Dies ist einer der größten Kinoflops von Marvel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jetzt offiziell: Dies ist einer der größten Kinoflops von Marvel*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2022)

In Corona-Zeiten ist die Beurteilung von Flops arg schwierig. Wer weiss wie sich die Eternals unter normalen Umständen geschlagen hätten. Von weltweiten Ergebnis her gesehen waren Black Widow ubd Shang-Chi so gesehen auch keine Hits, und wie die Filme übers Streaming zogen weiss nur Disney allein.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (1. Februar 2022)

Wobei man sagen muss das Black Widow und Shang-Chi nun mal eben auch keine guten Filme waren, und dass verallgemeiner ich hier einfach.  Manch einer schaut sich einige Filme gar nur an um zu sehen ob Film X wirklich so schlecht ist wie angenommen, und auch solche Zuschauer werden eben ins Endergebnis bei Filmen (wie auch Games) mit eingerechnet. Viele gehen derzeit bei solchen Filmen aber auch eher nur deswegen ins Kino gerade weil sie im ach so tollen MCU sind - da "muss" der ja rocken - falsch gedacht. Manch eine Krücke hätte vor Avengers und co keine Sau vorm Sofa hervorgelockt. Viele derer Filme leben halt nur vom Mitnahmeeffekt.

Daneben muss man aber auch sagen solche Nebencharaktere auch nicht mit Hauptcharakteren, und schon garnicht mit seit jahrzenten beliebten Charakteren (auf die Masse bezogen) ebenbürtig mitziehen "können", sondern sich ihren Erfolg wenn dann erst mit weiteren Sequels & co. aufbauen müssen. Denn selbst wenn es einen Marvel Chara XY bereits schon seit 40 Jahren gibt, war dieser in den Comics eben auch noch nie so beliebt wie ein Spiderman, sonst gäbe es ja von ihm bereits zig Filme.


----------



## matrixfehler (1. Februar 2022)

Naja... Eternals fand ich auch ziemlich mau...


----------



## HandsomeLoris (1. Februar 2022)

ich habe Eternals jüngst über Disney+ geschaut und muss sagen: mir hat er gut gefallen! Er ist halt anders als die anderen MCU-Filme, was ich erfrischend fand; er fühlte sich nicht so sehr nach einem Franchise-Film an, sondern mehr nach etwas Alleinstehendem. Da hat das MCU schon grösseren Murks hervorgebracht...


----------



## OutsiderXE (1. Februar 2022)

Die Exposition zu den Weltall-Wesen und der finale Kampf waren interessant. Ansonsten war ich sehr gelangweilt.

Phase 4 wirkte eh so planlos, bis das Multiversum kam. Sie hätten jeden Eternal erstmal als Sidekick/Cameo in den Filmen/Serien anderer Helden vorstellen können bevor es dann zum Team-Auftritt in Eternals kommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. Februar 2022)

DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss das Black Widow und Shang-Chi nun mal eben auch keine guten Filme waren, [...]


Die beiden Filme fand ich deutlich besser als z.B. den ersten Thor oder Captain America-Film.


----------



## taskilein (1. Februar 2022)

Habe nach 20 min abgeschaltet 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rabowke (1. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In Corona-Zeiten ist die Beurteilung von Flops arg schwierig. Wer weiss wie sich die Eternals unter normalen Umständen geschlagen hätten. Von weltweiten Ergebnis her gesehen waren Black Widow ubd Shang-Chi so gesehen auch keine Hits, und wie die Filme übers Streaming zogen weiss nur Disney allein.


... die waren ja leider auch alle ziemlich schrott. Okay, Schrott mag recht hart klingen, aber Shang-Chi war einfach nur Murks, obwohl ich mich da nach anfänglicher Skepsis echt drauf gefreut habe und Black-Widow? Nun ja, wenn die kleine Schwester hier deutlich witziger und interessanter ist, dann hat Scarlett was falsch gemacht.

Über Eternals legen wir mal das Tuch des Schweigens ... oder der Schande. Alle drei Filme hätte auch "Nicht-Corona" nicht geholfen, wahrlich nicht.

Ich hab aber leider so ein wenig die Befürchtung, dass Marvels Reise in die Richtung geht ...


----------



## StarLazer0 (1. Februar 2022)

Interessanterweise fand ich in November Eternals schlecht - hat mir garnicht gefallen. Dann jedoch im Januar -Zuhause auf meinem Riesen 65ér, in HDR auf Disney war ich echt zufrieden. Hat sich natürlich nichts verändert an dem Film. Aber ich kann jetzt nix schlechtes sagen. 

Es war Witz drin, Action und und und. Leider ist die Deutsche Syncro nicht mein Fall. Da freu mich mich dem Englischen mächtig zu sein. 

You Have to Sacrifice a Celestrial for the People of this Planet. I will spare them. But the Future will show if the Lives are worthy to live. And i will Return - for Judgement.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (1. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die beiden Filme fand ich deutlich besser als z.B. den ersten Thor oder Captain America-Film.


Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht, ist schließlich immer Ansichtssache.
Aber "deutlich", naja ne.  Es bleiben dennoch weiterhin nur irgendwelche Nebencharaktere im MCU, die irgendwo natürlich ihre Nischen haben. Und das ist auch gut so. Manch einer von ihnen schaffts zum Durchbruch, für mich funktionieren aber viele Charas nicht allein, nur als Sidekick. Eine Captain Carter oder so brauch ich echt nicht. Selbst bei Avengers fühlen sich Black Widow und Hawkeye "für mich" eher wie Fremdkörper an, aber irgendwo bieten sie einem halt auch einen Gegenpool zu all den "Göttern". Evtl. sind sie im Grunde in einem eigenen Film oder eben einer eigenen Serie dann vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben. DC Arrow brachte es ja auch auf viele Staffeln. Nur dann müssen Charaktere eben glänzen. Und hier kommt es eben wieder zurück auf den eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Februar 2022)

Bei der Beurteilung muss man sowieso ganz vorsichtig sein. Corona wurde ja bereits angesprochen. Außerdem ist man in Hollywood, so es noch existiert, verdammt gut sich die Finanzen "schlecht" zu rechnen. 

Aktuelleres Beispiel:









						Weil Mega-Hit "Bohemian Rhapsody" ein Mega-Flop sein soll: Autor reicht Klage ein – und könnte damit Hollywood erschüttern
					

„Bohemian Rhaphsody“ gilt als einer der größten Film-Hits. Ein weltweiter Erfolg. Doch ausgerechnet das Studio dahinter behauptet nun, dass der Film ein Flop sei – und genau deswegen gibt es nun einen für Aufsehen sorgenden Rechtsstreit.




					www.filmstarts.de


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (1. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist der Film doch wieder ein (berechtigter) Flop.

Letzten hieß hier eine News noch "Vom Flop zum Hit"


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. Februar 2022)

Naja, es hätte mich auch anhand der Absatzzahlen der Eternal Comics arg gewundert, wenn plötzlich daraus der Hit vor Spiderman oder Avengers rauskommen würde.
Übertrieben gesagt, kennt keine Sau die Eternals im Vergleich zu Spiderman, Ironman & Co. - das ist schon kurz vor Regionalliga.
Da hätten sie die größten Hollywoodstars nehmen können und es hätte trotzdem nicht für die Spitze gereicht.


----------



## Shalica (1. Februar 2022)

Nun der Film war auch net wirklich nen Brüller, also für mich nicht wirklich überraschend diese Meldung.


----------



## Ingepunk (2. Februar 2022)

Nun ja, Flop, ist Erpsen Zählerei.
Eternals Kosten: $200,000,000 (estimated)
Kinostart Einspielergebnisse (US, Kanada): $71,297,219, Nov 7, 2021
Weltweite Einspielergebnisse: $402,053,696

Shan-Chi... Kosten: $224,543,292
Kinostart Einspielergebnisse (US, Kanada): $75,388,688, Sep 5, 2021
Weltweite Einspielergebnisse: $432,233,010

Fast gleich, also es ist Erpsen Zählerei, zumindest im Kino Bereich. Klar beide Filme kommen nichtmal ansatzweise an ein Avengers Endgame heran,
Weltweite Einspielergebnisse: $2,797,501,328
aber ich denke damit hat jeder bei Marvel/Disney gerechnet.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2022)

Auch ich bin der Meinung das beide Filme "schrott" sind, leider, aber die reinen Einspielergebnisse in Zeiten einer Pandemie zu vergleichen ist mMn nach nicht zielführend bzw. verdreht ein wenig die Tatsachen.

Vllt. hätte man hier die zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch Disney+ addieren sollen, obwohl auch das die Statistik verwässern würde.


----------

